# Bild verzerrt, schärfen möglich?



## Niko- PD (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Habe im Forum danach geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden!

War kürzlich bei einer Show und die Bilder sind leider total verzerrt. Gibt es da mit Adobe CS 4 eine Möglichkeit die einigermaßen brauchbar zu machen. Mit Hochpass etc. erreiche ich leider gar nichts.

Wäre dankbar für jede Antwort!


----------



## Another (7. Dezember 2009)

Ohne ein Beispielbild ist eine Hilfe bei solch einem Problem kaum machbar.


----------



## Niko- PD (7. Dezember 2009)

Oh sorry ,ist ja klar!

Hoffe ich habs richitg gemacht und mann kann es öffnen!


----------



## Scalary (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube das wird schwierig bis unmöglich...

Tut mir leid für dich!

Gruß Scalary


----------



## Niko- PD (9. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es da wirklich keine Möglichkeit mehr Vielleicht mit einem anderen Programm?


----------



## darkframe (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

nee, da ist gar nichts zu machen. Das ist übrigens nicht unscharf, sondern verwackelt. Bei der Schrift mag man vielleicht was machen können, bei der Quadriga vielleicht auch noch ein wenig, aber den Mario bekommst Du mit keinem Programm der Welt auch nur halbwegs hin, sorry. Der hat ja sogar zwei Köpfe...


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, mit dem Verflüssigen Filter kannst du eventuell noch ein paar Sachen zurechtschieben. Aber gut wird es nie aussehen.


Alex


----------



## darkframe (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi,


Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, mit dem Verflüssigen Filter kannst du eventuell noch ein paar Sachen zurechtschieben.


wenigsten hat der M. nun nur noch einen Kopf (aber ein spitzes Kinn)


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. Dezember 2009)

Gerade das spitze Kinn hat etwas, oder? 


Alex


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht wie ein Moloch-Frankenstein-Verschnitt aus. Nein, da ist Nix zu machen, mit keinem Programm.

mfg chmee


----------



## Niko- PD (10. Dezember 2009)

Naja dann werde ich mal mit dem verflüssigen rumspielen .... Habt 1000 Dank für eure antworten und eure Mühe... 

Aber es wäre doch möglich, den Mario in ner ähnlichen Position auf nem Bild im Netz auszuschneiden und ihn da so einzufügen, dass es realistisch aussieht oder?!

Sorry, bin auf dem gebiet photoshop noch ein frischling


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist dann aber, wozu das Original? Dann kannst Du das Bild komplett zusammenfrickeln. Abgesehen davon, dass Du von Dir selbst behauptest, keine Ahnung zu haben und das Ergebnis mit Sicherheit nicht authentisch/echt wirken wird..

mfg chmee


----------



## Niko- PD (10. Dezember 2009)

Da hast du natürlich recht! Wollte das Bild eigentlich entwickeln lassen und es als Erinnerung aufhängen, wobei das auch noch ein Hochzeittagsgeschenk war! Aber so wie das aussieht, kann man das natürlich nicht aufhängen... 

Ich habe mal versucht ein anderes Bild da einzufügen aber das sieht absolut unrealistisch aus!


----------

